# Golden Jubilee/NAA/8N Inner Axle Seal



## Ford4400John (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi all,

Probably a stupid question, but how in the heck to you get the inner axle seal out of the trumpet? I've got everything else disassembled and cleaned, but all I am doing is tearing up the inner axle seal and I'm not sure I've really even moved it.

So far, I've tried drilling it and levering on it. I've mostly just torn up the seal, spring is out and the rubber is tore up, but the stubborn thing does not want to move.

Anybody have a good technique? 

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello John, welcome to the forum.

I normally drive a screwdriver thru the metal part of the seal and pry it out with the screwdriver. But it sounds like you have done the equivalent of this already. See if you can roll the outer metal part inward in one spot to break the hold/grip it has in the bore.


----------



## Ford4400John (Dec 13, 2014)

BigT:

Thank you - good suggestion, but the trumpet was a bit too deep for the screwdriver trick.

After a bit of work, I managed to get the seal out - for anyone else having trouble, there is a small depression under the inner axle seal that the seal rests on. If you have a good pair of needle nose vise grips, you can get them under the seal and bend it up. Afterward, just lock onto it with a big set of vice grips and use the trumpet case as a lever. Took about 20 minutes once I figured this out.

Hope it helps,
John


----------

